# Wireless Guitar Suggestions



## GunpointMetal (Jun 21, 2019)

So after several battery door replacements and a lot of velcro, my Line 6 G30 crapped out on me. I think I wanna replace it with one of the smaller two-part systems so I can go back to using my Helix backpack instead of hauling my big-ass pedalboard everywhere for shows and I'm curious if anyone has used the XVIVE system with active pickups, or if anyone has tried the new Sennheiser or Boss compact solutions. Not interested in a rack system, and a pedalboard solution is second tier on my wishlist just for consolidation purposes.


----------



## lewis (Jun 24, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> So after several battery door replacements and a lot of velcro, my Line 6 G30 crapped out on me. I think I wanna replace it with one of the smaller two-part systems so I can go back to using my Helix backpack instead of hauling my big-ass pedalboard everywhere for shows and I'm curious if anyone has used the XVIVE system with active pickups, or if anyone has tried the new Sennheiser or Boss compact solutions. Not interested in a rack system, and a pedalboard solution is second tier on my wishlist just for consolidation purposes.



Get one of the Line 6 rechargeable options!
They shit on the "big brother" AA battery versions (own/used both)
Like this for example -
(base recharges the battery
too)










or the even cheaper USB powered (phone charger style plug) regular G10






no more AA batteries and these Lithium ones last AGES and give you an LED indicator as to how much battery life left.

I have the standard cheaper G10 and Ive gigged about 5 gigs with it now and its worked flawlessly every time.
(I will be buying the G10S upgraded base just to make mounting it on a rack drawer easier with its improved Antenna and horizontal charging - and yes you can buy each part to both separately. My battery for the G10 works for the G10s so I only need to buy the Base and save some $$$)


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 24, 2019)

lewis said:


> Get one of the Line 6 rechargeable options!
> They shit on the "big brother" AA battery versions (own/used both)
> Like this for example -
> (base recharges the battery
> ...


I actually had the original G10 for a minute, but the charger port broke off trying to attach to it to my board and the replacement unit kept switching channels with my vocalists wireless Line 6 microphone randomly during practice, that's how I ended up back with the G30. The pedalboard one looks a little more robust on the base station, though.


----------



## lewis (Jun 24, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> I actually had the original G10 for a minute, but the charger port broke off trying to attach to it to my board and the replacement unit kept switching channels with my vocalists wireless Line 6 microphone randomly during practice, that's how I ended up back with the G30. The pedalboard one looks a little more robust on the base station, though.


Plus the G10s has the dial with 11 selectable channels so it cross talking with the vocal mic wouldnt be an issue anymore


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jun 24, 2019)

The G10s is awesome but flawed design. The G10s is sensational! Love it. 
The XVive is also a fantastic piece. I think everyone should have one of these to bang around the house, but it works well in band situations as well. 

The one issue is to avoid using in a room with wifi as both units will have dropouts. So besides issues at home, if your router is nearby, this also includes some live boards that are running bluetooth/wifi frequencies. 

So if you can avoid wifi, either choice is awesome. I have fishman fluences that work fine with it, though in the G10s I need to use the included adapter.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 24, 2019)

crankyrayhanky said:


> The G10s is awesome but flawed design. The G10s is sensational! Love it.
> The XVive is also a fantastic piece. I think everyone should have one of these to bang around the house, but it works well in band situations as well.


 Any issues with the XVIVE with your active pickups?



crankyrayhanky said:


> The one issue is to avoid using in a room with wifi as both units will have dropouts. So besides issues at home, if your router is nearby, this also includes some live boards that are running bluetooth/wifi frequencies.


 We have two other digital wireless units as well as a 2.5G/5G router on stage with us at all times. I'll stay wired if I have to give up IEM control over wireless.



crankyrayhanky said:


> So if you can avoid wifi, either choice is awesome. I have fishman fluences that work fine with it, though in the G10s I need to use the included adapter.


 I'm sure I'd be using the adapter anyways. I move around way to much to have something poking off my guitar 2 inches.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jun 24, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> Any issues with the XVIVE with your active pickups?
> 
> We have two other digital wireless units as well as a 2.5G/5G router on stage with us at all times. I'll stay wired if I have to give up IEM control over wireless.
> 
> I'm sure I'd be using the adapter anyways. I move around way to much to have something poking off my guitar 2 inches.



Both work fine with Fluence.
For your situation, I might advise G10s. The XVive gives me issues when using 2 units at the same time and I've read others online saying as much. The G10s has an auto channel and a channel switch option that is much easier to change on the fly. Plus the G10s goes on a quiet standby when disconnecting, making it super cool for live guitar changes. If you already have a pedalboard with power this is the way to go.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 24, 2019)

Shure GLXD16.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 24, 2019)

tedtan said:


> Shure GLXD16.


I keep looking at that one, but proprietary cables piss me off for some reason. Plus I'd need to buy an angled one right off the bat.


----------



## Moltar (Jun 24, 2019)

Been using the Line6 G50 for a few years with no problems. It has a metal transmitter pack unlike the G30, and I've had no problems. Would recommend checking it out, I am happy with mine.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> I keep looking at that one, but proprietary cables piss me off for some reason. Plus I'd need to buy an angled one right off the bat.



For what it's worth, the cable type isnt proprietary, just rare-ish.


----------



## Sogradde (Jun 25, 2019)

tedtan said:


> Shure GLXD16.


This x 1000
Best investment I've made in the last few years. 



GunpointMetal said:


> I keep looking at that one, but proprietary cables piss me off for some reason. Plus I'd need to buy an angled one right off the bat.


You can buy cheap backup cables from Thomann or even solder your own. I have the connectors bookmarked somewhere and can look it up for you.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks guys. Got some stuff to check out!


----------



## tedtan (Jun 25, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> I keep looking at that one, but proprietary cables piss me off for some reason. Plus I'd need to buy an angled one right off the bat.



Like spudmonkey mentioned above, this isn't a common cable, but it isn't proprietary. It's just a mini XLR connector on one end (like on a lapel mic) and 1/4" TS (or TRS, if you need balanced) on the other end, so it's easy to solder one yourself or to buy, but you may have to look a bit harder to find it, though.

And I agree - I had to buy a separate right angle cable for my rig, too which sucks. But even after spending the extra money for the right angle cable, I don't regret the purchase. This is solid, pro level gear that will last you a long time. Plus, the battery lasts ~16 hours on a charge, so you don't have to recharge it constantly. And it includes a nice tuner, too, so you'll get back an extra space on your board if you currently have tuner on it.


----------



## Lozek (Jul 10, 2019)

crankyrayhanky said:


> The one issue is to avoid using in a room with wifi as both units will have dropouts. So besides issues at home, if your router is nearby, this also includes some live boards that are running bluetooth/wifi frequencies.



I've just experienced exactly this. I was running a G90 for the last ten years, started having problems on my last tour with mobile phones. Soundcheck would be fine, my tech would line-check with no problems, but as soon as the set started and all the mobile phones came out, my guitar signal would drop out all over the place. I've ended up moving back to UHF as the problems will only get worse as time goes on.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 10, 2019)

Lozek said:


> I've just experienced exactly this. I was running a G90 for the last ten years, started having problems on my last tour with mobile phones. Soundcheck would be fine, my tech would line-check with no problems, but as soon as the set started and all the mobile phones came out, my guitar signal would drop out all over the place. I've ended up moving back to UHF as the problems will only get worse as time goes on.


What are you using for a UHF unit? I've had a few over the years and they always have some sort of noise issue, mostly with a constant "hiss" in the signal.


----------



## Lozek (Jul 15, 2019)

GunpointMetal said:


> What are you using for a UHF unit? I've had a few over the years and they always have some sort of noise issue, mostly with a constant "hiss" in the signal.



Our lighting guy managed to borrow a Sennheiser G3 halfway through the run and there was no more issues, so I've picked one up since I got back. Also makes more sense logistically as I can carry that and an IEM transmitter in the same space as the G90. My ideal would have been to pick up a Shure UHF-R, but they are too deep for my rack as it has to stay under hand luggage size for flying.


----------



## Tisca (Jul 24, 2019)

crankyrayhanky said:


> the included adapter.


Adapter for what?


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 24, 2019)

Tisca said:


> Adapter for what?


It's a right angle plug. I never needed it until I had a guitar with Fluence.


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm using the Line 6 G70 and I'm very satisfied with it


----------



## Tisca (Jul 24, 2019)

crankyrayhanky said:


> It's a right angle plug. I never needed it until I had a guitar with Fluence.


I'm confused. Fluence pickups or smth else?


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 27, 2019)

Tisca said:


> I'm confused. Fluence pickups or smth else?


Fluence pickups don't work with the G10s unless you use the adapter. All my other guitars/pickups are fine without it. I assume the same may be true of EMGs.


----------



## Lax (Jul 29, 2019)

I've been using a boss WL50 for 11 Months and could not be more happy


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm using the Line 6 G50 myself. The issue with dropouts is real, but it can often be dealt with with a combination of picking a different channel and positioning the receiver on a different spot - sometimes "suboptimal" positions yield great results when using WiFi units. Granted this can get trickier if you're hellbent on having the receiver stuck to the pedalboard.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 30, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


> I'm using the Line 6 G50 myself. The issue with dropouts is real, but it can often be dealt with with a combination of picking a different channel and positioning the receiver on a different spot - sometimes "suboptimal" positions yield great results when using WiFi units. Granted this can get trickier if you're hellbent on having the receiver stuck to the pedalboard.


I'm in the position that when we're playing live we're expected to keep changeovers between bands under 20 minutes MAX. Between our various DI tracks (kick, samples, keys, sub drops), our IEM rig that I'm pretty much responsible for understanding, and being able to help move drum gear on and off, spending a few minutes with an extra 20' guitar cable trying to find an interference free spot on stage for my wireless receiver would feel like an eternity. I'm also using a Helix as my entire guitar rig, so I would really like to keep it as "all in one" as possible.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 30, 2019)

It's typically quite fast to sort, to be honest, but any Wi Fi receiver will be vulnerable to this sort of thing. UHF, on the other hand, suffers greatly with radio frequency saturation and there's really no way to evade that one when it does happen, so do keep that in mind. Ideal spot from the get go for me tends to be by my monitor for whatever reason, and cables were needed once in total, so it's hardly that frequent. I usually do that as the drumkit is being put together, so that's as unobtrusive as it gets, but I get that the whole changeover + pseudo-soundcheck-that-is-basically-a-linecheck-may-the-gods-help-you thing does exist and can make the whole process far messier!


----------



## Shask (Aug 8, 2019)

Tisca said:


> I'm confused. Fluence pickups or smth else?


Active pickups use the ring part of a stereo jack to connect the battery, but small rechargable wireless systems use this same ring to charge the wireless battery, so that will mess with active pickups working. Using the adapter gets around that.


----------

